# Yellow Perch yet?



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm planning on trying Allens Fresh again for some yellow perch, anybody have any luck there yet? Seems it might be a tad early


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

View attachment 59351
I hope you can find open water.
View attachment 59353


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice weather, but every fishing area is still froze up. Hit the spillways.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there still access to Allen's fresh ?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Drove by there yesterday, no ice


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

But is that little area where you could pull off the road still there ?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

The shoulder of the road


----------

